# El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no entendía/entendió.



## Novata.tw

Hola a todos. ¿Podrían enseñarme si estas cuatro frases son todas correctas?
Si son correctas, ¿cuáles son los matices entre ellas? ¡Muchas gracias!

El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendía*.
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendi*.

Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *decía *la verdad.
Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *dijo *la verdad.


----------



## Pixidio

Novata.tw said:


> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendía*.
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendi*.
> 
> Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *decía *la verdad.
> Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *dijo *la verdad.



Primero, son todas posibles. 
La diferencia es que el imperfecto describe una acción pasada pero inacabada o bien acabada pero de duración indefinida. Entonces al decir "no entendía" estás dando a entender que mientras hablaba el profesor vos no entendías. Eso siempre era así: el profesor hablaba rápido y cada vez que él lo hacía vos no entendías. Es un hecho que se repite en el pasado, en este caso estás frente a un hecho de duración indefinida. 
El pretérito perfecto es lo contrario: una acción acabada y con una duración definida. Entonces significa que en alguna ocasión (pasada) el profesor habló tan rápido que no entendiste. En este caso el hecho se dio sólo una vez, en un momento puntual y nada hace suponer que se repitió. 
En el caso del niño, la diferencia en la dimensión temporal es la misma. 
Saludos.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Pixidio: ¿Pero en este caso, lo normal no sería que hubiera concordancia de tiempo entre los dos verbos? O sea: ¿dijo-entendí o decía-entendía?


----------



## elprofe

Para la primera oración, lo normal es decir:
_El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que (yo) no entendí nada_

Para la segunda hay varias posibilidades dependiendo de cómo/cuándo se dio cuenta
_Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no estaba diciendo la verdad _(Si se dio cuenta mientras estaba hablando con el niño)
_Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no decía la verdad_ (Si se dio cuenta mientras estaba hablando con el niño)
_Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no había dicho la verdad_ (Si se dio cuenta por ella misma después de hablar con él, o si otra persona se lo explicó luego)
_Ella comprendió ensegudia que el niño no dijo la verdad_ (Si se dio cuenta por ella misma después de hablar con él, o si otra persona se lo explicó luego


----------



## Novata.tw

muchas gracias.
La verdad es que yo también diría "entendí", pero la respusta que da mi libro es "entendía". 
Sigo sin entender en qué ocasión se usa cada uno.


----------



## elprofe

De todas formas, tu oración no suena bien sin un complemento.
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendía *nada*
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendi *nada

*Las dos oraciones son totalmente correctas


----------



## JCA-

elprofe said:


> De todas formas, tu oración no suena bien sin un complemento.
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendía *nada*
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendi *nada
> 
> *Las dos oraciones son totalmente correctas



Hola Profe

Si bien es cierto que ambas son correctas, por estilo yo preferiría la segunda, pues debería haber coherencia entre las dos frases ya que las dos acciones son casi similtáneas: el profesor lo dijo muy rápido y yo no entendí nada (el nada, también me hace falta, aunque creo que sin el nada, tampoco pasa nada, es cuestión también de estilo, creo). 
Caso distinto al del niño, pues "ella comprendió" se entiende que es algo instantáneo, mientras que "el niño no decía la verdad" ocurre en un lapso de tiempo. 
Para el primer ejemplo, y para subrayar la diferencia, creo que se podría decir: 

"el profesor lo dijo tan rápido que no se dio cuenta que no estábamos entendiendo nada"


----------



## elprofe

Sí, ya dije anteriormente que lo que mejor sonaba era: _El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendi nada.
_No suena bien del todo la oración:_ El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendía nada

_Lo que no entiendo es por qué propones esa última oración en la que añades "no se dio cuenta de que". ¿Qué diferencia quieres destacar?


----------



## JCA-

Profe

Pues creo que no te suena bien:_ El profesor lo dijo tan rápido que yo no entendía nada _precisamente por la incoherencia de los tiempos y las acciones. 

En "El se dio cuenta (de) que..." agrego otra acción en la que sí cabría "combinar" el uso de los dos pretéritos. Porque si dijera, en el mismo ejemplo: el profesor lo dijo tan rápido que no se dio cuenta que no *hemos *entendido nada", sonaría mal. Creo que en el ejemplo cometí un error pues usé el gerundio, cuando lo más apropiado hubiera sido:

"el profesor lo dijo tan rápido que no se dio cuenta de que no *habíamos entendido* nada"

Es como cuando algunos locutores especialmente argentinos (y no quiero decir con esto que los argentinos hablen así), dice: 

Es el minuto 23 y la selección argentina en el primer tiempo no *llegó *sino dos veces al arco rival", 

cuando creo que lo correcto es, si el partido no se ha acabado 

"en el primer tiempo no *ha llegado* sino dos veces..."

Insisto, desafortunadamente lo he oído sólo en locutores y comentaristas argentinos, con lo cual no quiero decir que en ese país se hable así y ojalá que los propios amigos argentinos lo desmientan. Al fin y al cabo, creo que comentaristas y locutores deportivos que maltratan el idioma los hay en todos los países.


----------



## wamcon

*En las dos primeras echo en falta un complemento:*
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendía*. 
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *le**/lo *entendía. Significa que no entendía  al profesor / lo que dijo el profesor, por que dijo algo muy rápido, pero el hecho de poner *entendía* (pretérito imperfecto) implica, a falta de un contexto más clarificador, que *actualmente sí que lo entiende*.

El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendí*.
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *le**/lo *entendí. Significa que no entendió  al profesor / lo que dijo el profesor, por que dijo algo muy rápido, pero el hecho de poner *entendí*  (pretérito perfecto) implica que en ese preciso instante fue cuando no  le/lo entendió y que también a falta de un contexto más clarificador  también *podría deducirse que sigue sin entenderlo*.

*Intentaré explicarme lo mejor que pueda en las dos siguientes:*
Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *decía *la verdad.
*Decía* es un pretérito imperfecto, es decir que  la acción no está acabada. En este caso la narración se refiere a un  momento del pasado en el que a continuación se nos va a seguir contando  cosas también del pasado. 
Ejemplos: Ella *comprendió*  (acción acabada que no depende de más información, por ello no hace  falta concordancia con el vervo decir en pretérito imperfecto "decía") 
        1) que el niño no *decía* la verdad cuando estaba delante de su madre 
        2) que el niño no *decía* la verdad por lo que tuvo que cambiar de estrategia para sonsacarle 
        3) que el niño no *decía* la verdad ya que su información era incoherente. 

Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *dijo *la verdad.
*Dijo*  es un pretérito perfecto, es decir que  la acción sí que está acabada. En este caso podemos intuir que ella se  dió cuenta de que el niño había mentido bastante tiempo después a causa  de una información que no se ha dicho.
Ejemplos: 
       1) Abrió el cofre y no encontró el tesoro. Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *dijo* la verdad.
       2) Cuando llegó a su casa su marido no estaba. Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *dijo* la verdad. 
       3) Revisando el video de la declaración vió que el niño miraba hacia la derecha, como intentando imaginar. Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *dijo* la verdad. 

      Obviamente si se añade más información referida a ese tiempo pues queda mejor cambiar *dijo* por *decía*.
3) Revisando el video de la declaración vió que el niño miraba hacia la derecha, como intentando imaginar. Ella comprendió enseguida que el niño no *decía *la verdad cuando le interrogaba el fiscal.

Espero haber ayudado sin haber sido demasiado farragoso.
Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

AllegroModerato said:


> Pixidio: ¿Pero en este caso, lo normal no sería que hubiera concordancia de tiempo entre los dos verbos? O sea: ¿dijo-entendí o decía-entendía?




No necesariamente.


----------



## Pixidio

wamcon said:


> *En las dos primeras hecho en falta un complemento:*
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendía*.
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *le**/lo *entendía. Significa que no entendía  al profesor / lo que dijo el profesor, por que dijo algo muy rápido, pero el hecho de poner *entendía* (pretérito imperfecto) implica, a falta de un contexto más clarificador, que *actualmente sí que lo entiende*.
> 
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *entendí*.
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *le**/lo *entendí. Significa que no entendió  al profesor / lo que dijo el profesor, por que dijo algo muy rápido, pero el hecho de poner *entendí*  (pretérito perfecto) implica que en ese preciso instante fue cuando no  le/lo entendió y que también a falta de un contexto más clarificador  también *podría deducirse que sigue sin entenderlo*.
> 
> *Inrtentaré explicarme lo mejor que pueda en las dos siguientes:*



No pretendo armar un debate sobre la legitimidad del leísmo ni nada, sólo indicarle a Novata que la opción con le no es la normal, aunque sí habitual en ciertas regiones (de Europa, más que todo).


----------



## Darojas

*"En las dos primeras hecho en falta un complemento". ¿Echo en falta? Pues no es hacer sino echar.*


----------



## wamcon

Pixidio.
Estamos de acuerdo que partes de España se comente leísmo, y  a mi personalmente me parece una incorrección, pero al margen de esto,  en el caso que he expuesto no creo que se trate de leísmo.
Corrígeme si me equivoco, pero en el caso de:
"No entendí la lección al profesor" ¿sería leísmo decir: 'No le entendí la lección"?
¿Sería correcto poner: 'No lo entendí la lección'? Yo sinceramente creo que no.
De  hecho en el ejemplo pongo la diferencia de significado entre poner "le"  (al profesor) o "lo" (lo que dijo) en esa frase por ello pienso que no  se trata de leísmo, en este caso.  
Quizá hubiese sido más claro poner:
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *lo *entendía
El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *le *entendía nada.

Mil excusas Darojas, ahora lo corrijo.

JCA- Aunque es cierto que esto sería de otro hilo me temo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo en la equivalencia en inglés. "Lo/La" se refiere al complemento directo (que en inglés podría ser también it) y Le al complemento indirecto.
Por lo que en el caso de "No *le *entendí nada" se refiere *al profesor*, "Profesor, no *lo *entendí" se refiere a *lo que dijo* el profesor" y "No se lo entendí" el "Se" ser refiere al profesor y el "lo" a lo que dijo.


----------



## JCA-

wamcon said:


> ...
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *lo *entendía
> El profesor lo dijo tan rápido, que yo no *le *entendía nada.
> 
> JCA- Aunque es cierto que esto sería de otro hilo me temo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo en la equivalencia en inglés. "Lo/La" se refiere al complemento directo (que en inglés podría ser también it) y Le al complemento indirecto.
> Por lo que en el caso de "No *le *entendí nada" se refiere *al profesor*, "Profesor, no *lo *entendí" se refiere a *lo que dijo* el profesor" y "No se lo entendí" el "Se" ser refiere al profesor y el "lo" a lo que dijo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, _*le *_se usa más en el sentido de C.I. (indirecto). De hecho me quedé pensando en ello después de haber hecho el "Post Quick Reply" y me recordé que he discutido con amigos de otros países de este lado del charco, no digo de cuáles para no herir susceptibilidades y, por supuesto que es incorrecto. Ahora ya se a lo que se refieren con lo del "leísmo". Para mí sería el usar el "le" de C.I. cuando debe ir C.D. Ej: "No le veo", por "No lo veo"

Pero en tu caso creo que NO caes en ese error y coincido plenamente con la corrección que haces (en verde)


----------



## Pixidio

JCA- said:


> Entiendo tus intenciones, pero al decir "no es normal" estás armando el debate. Le/lo entendía, en este contexto me parece legítimo, pues es complemento directo de entendía. Equivale a "I've understood him / it".
> 
> lo := him;
> la:= her:
> le:= it.
> 
> Para ser más exactas, si es a él, al profesor, sería "lo" si se refiere al profesor o "le" si se refiere a "lo que estaba explicando".
> 
> Perdona si continúo el debate que no querías armar y que tal vez correspondería ya a otro hilo. Aunque como sano debate, creo que tampoco tendría nada de malo.


Con lo de normal me quise referir a que no es lo estipulado por la normativa tradicional del español (que es la que muchas veces se usa para enseñar). Sí por la de la RAE, pero es algo relativamente nuevo, si se quiere.
Por otra parte es muy cierto lo que dicen, no pensé en que también cabe un OI. Esto me pasa siempre por leer a las apuradas... Perdónenme, ¡qué papelón! No dije nada, no dije nada.


----------



## wamcon

Buff, menos mal que al final nos hemos puesto de acuerdo todos.
Gracias y saludos, 
Espero que al final le hayamos aclarado la duda a Novata, que de eso se trataba.


----------



## JCA-

wamcon said:


> Buff, menos mal que al final nos hemos puesto de acuerdo todos.
> Gracias y saludos,
> Espero que al final le hayamos aclarado la duda a Novata, que de eso se trataba.



Sí wamcom; eso es importante, pero no esta de más a veces continuar la discusión siempre y cuando podamos aprender de ella. Creo que ese es el objetivo del foro. Así lo veo yo, al menos. Todos aprendemos y, la persona que puso el hilo mejoró su comprensión y tal vez aprendió un poco más de lo que esperaba. Creo que le damos un valor agregado. 
Y, Pixidio, está clara tu intención, pero igual, no es la primera vez que leo esta expresión y sugiero evitarla "lo normal", "lo correcto". Yo, prefiero usar "lo más usado", "suena mejor.."; pero no, no hay problema. Se que tu intención era buena. La mía también, creo que el debate bien llevado no se debe evitar y, como ya dije, nos aporta a todos. Y, como decimos por acá, todo bien


----------



## duvija

JCA- said:


> Profe
> 
> Insisto, desafortunadamente lo he oído sólo en locutores y comentaristas argentinos, con lo cual no quiero decir que en ese país se hable así y ojalá que los propios amigos argentinos lo desmientan. Al fin y al cabo, creo que comentaristas y locutores deportivos que maltratan el idioma los hay en todos los países.



Bueno, te ilustro. En Argentina y Uruguay sí hablamos así. Usamos el complejo muy poco. Todo va al pretérito. No se si eso será desafortunadamente o no, pero así es.


----------



## JCA-

duvija said:


> Bueno, te ilustro. En Argentina y Uruguay sí hablamos así. Usamos el complejo muy poco. Todo va al pretérito. No se si eso será desafortunadamente o no, pero así es.



Ah bueno, sin complejos, eso está bien. Por acá tampoco usamos los complejos. Lo que usamos es el pretérito perfecto  cuando se refiere a algo que aún está en curso y el pretérito cuando es algo que ya pasó. Por ejemplo, al presidente Santos la *ha ido* bien en las relaciones internacionales, no como a Uribe, que no le *fue* tan bien.

Y, sin complejos


----------



## duvija

JCA- said:


> Ah bueno, sin complejos, eso está bien. Por acá tampoco usamos los complejos. Lo que usamos es el pretérito perfecto  cuando se refiere a algo que aún está en curso y el pretérito cuando es algo que ya pasó. Por ejemplo, al presidente Santos la *ha ido* bien en las relaciones internacionales, no como a Uribe, que no le *fue* tan bien.
> 
> Y, sin complejos



Soy totalmente incapaz de darme cuenta, en el momento de hablar, de cuándo se 'puede' usar el perfecto y cuando el pretérito alcanza. O sea, para nosotros, siempre pretérito. Lo difícil para mí era escribir ejercicios para mis alumnos, que se supone que tendrían que aprender la diferencia (gracioso, para mí. Se puede vivir sin eso, pero la regla es la regla). 
Y de paso, te aclaro que el 'ha ido' se usa en forma diferente en España que en Latinoamérica, por si necesitábamos más complicaciones, claro.


----------



## Pixidio

duvija said:


> Soy totalmente incapaz de darme cuenta, en el momento de hablar, de cuándo se 'puede' usar el perfecto y cuando el pretérito alcanza. O sea, para nosotros, siempre pretérito. Lo difícil para mí era escribir ejercicios para mis alumnos, que se supone que tendrían que aprender la diferencia (gracioso, para mí. Se puede vivir sin eso, pero la regla es la regla).
> Y de paso, te aclaro que el 'ha ido' se usa en forma diferente en España que en Latinoamérica, por si necesitábamos más complicaciones, claro.


El pretérito perfecto simple (¿a eso se refieren con 'pretérito'?) se usa cuando el hecho comentado está sepultado en las arenas del tiempo, pasado, pisado, olvidado... El pret. perfecto compuesto es para cuando el fato en cuestión se relaciona de alguna manera con tu presente. (He nacido tal día y no nací porque se supone que el hecho de nacer influyó en tu estado actual de persona viva con capacidad de hablar, por ejemplo...).
Ahora, amén de esa linda regla, ¡el pretérito prefecto no se usa nunca!... O sí, para hacerte el español en plan de broma. 
(P/D: todos los romances han hecho alguna elección arbitraria entre estos dos tiempos que existen en todos para los hechos del pasado. Digo elección arbitraria porque no responde a nada. Es fácil ponerse de acuerdo en un país chiquito como Italia sobre cuál usar pero ya cuando intentamos coordinar veintipico de países la cosa cambia, e incluso en Italia hay pequeñas poblaciones que están en contramano de la norma tácita sobre el pasado. Habría que preguntarle a un romano del s.V para qué había dos tiempos para el pasado y cuándo se usaban porque actualmente los límites de sus funciones se han borrado por completo). 
Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Anda Pixidio.

En el pueblecito España, todavía está muy vivo en el sentido que mencionaste; y, en el otro pueblecito, México, también, pero de otra manera que en España.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> El pret. perfecto compuesto es para cuando el fato en cuestión se relaciona de alguna manera con tu presente. (He nacido tal día y no nací porque se supone que el hecho de nacer influyó en tu estado actual de persona viva con capacidad de hablar, por ejemplo...).
> Saludos.



Esa regla siempre me hizo reir. Resulta que si estamos hablando de algo, que pasó alguna vez, ya con eso está relacionado con el presente! por algo es que lo estamos comentando! Como regla, no es ninguna joya. Pero no hay alguna mejor (sí, ya vimos por aquí un montón, y no, ninguna es completa). 

En francés, tiene sentido usar el tiempo compuesto porque es más regular que el 'passé simple' y es posible que el español de España se haya visto influenciado por el francés (no me griten, pudo, de veras pudo...)'
En cambio, en el sur de Latinoamérica eso se diluyó, vaya a saber por cuales influencias (zonas originarias de la inmigración, o el clima, nomás...)


----------



## JCA-

Peterdg said:


> Anda Pixidio.
> 
> En el pueblecito España, todavía está muy vivo en el sentido que mencionaste; y, en el otro pueblecito, México, también, pero de otra manera que en España.



Creo que en otros pueblecitos como Colombia, Ecuador y Perú también se usa. De mis amigos peruanos creo haber oído el fenómeno contrario: no diferencian en su uso, pero, a diferencia de los argentinos, los peruanos usan casi siempre el perfecto "Hoy he ido a hacer compras y he hablado con mis amigos y he almorzado en casa..."

Bueno, y en cuanto a las diferencias entre Latinoamérica y España, creo que es bastante inconveniente generalizar en Latinoamérica. Ya está visto las diferencias que existen. Creo que por acá, en Colombia no hay mayor diferencia en cuanto al uso que se da en España


----------



## JCA-

duvija said:


> Soy totalmente incapaz de darme cuenta, en el momento de hablar, de cuándo se 'puede' usar el perfecto y cuando el pretérito alcanza.
> Y de paso, te aclaro que el 'ha ido' se usa en forma diferente en España que en Latinoamérica, por si necesitábamos más complicaciones, claro.



Creo que el ejemplo del partido de fútbol te puede dar una idea de cómo lo usamos por acá y creo, que no hay mucha diferencia en cuanto al uso que se le da en España:

Si están en la mitad del partido, por ejemplo van 35 minutos del primer tiempo y Boca *ha llegado* tres veces diríamos así, con el perfecto. 

Si el partido ya se acabó, decimos, por ejemplo, en todo el partido Boca *llegó *diez veces al arco rival. Con el presente simple. 

E igual, con el partido ya terminado, podríamos decir, que: "terminado el primer tiempo el Boca sólo *había llegado* cuatro veces al arco rival.

Pero igual, si tú dices que así se habla en el cono sur, lo acepto como una forma de hablar de ustedes


----------



## kunvla

JCA- said:


> Ah bueno, sin complejos, eso está bien. Por acá tampoco usamos los complejos. Lo que usamos es el pretérito perfecto  cuando se refiere a algo que aún está en curso y el pretérito cuando es algo que ya pasó. Por ejemplo, al presidente Santos le *ha ido* bien en las relaciones internacionales, no como a Uribe, que no le *fue* tan bien.
> 
> Y, sin complejos




Hola, JCA: ¿Me podrías comentar el uso del pretérito perfecto en este post? Creo que es diferente al de la explicación arriba, ¿no?



JCA- said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, _*le *_se usa más en el sentido de C.I. (indirecto). De hecho me quedé pensando en ello después de haber hecho el "Post Quick Reply" y me recordé que he discutido con amigos de otros países de este lado del charco, no digo de cuáles para no herir susceptibilidades y, por supuesto que es incorrecto. Ahora ya se a lo que se refieren con lo del "leísmo". Para mí sería el usar el "le" de C.I. cuando debe ir C.D. Ej: "No le veo", por "No lo veo"
> 
> Pero en tu caso creo que NO caes en ese error y coincido plenamente con la corrección que haces (en verde)



Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## JCA-

kunvla said:


> Hola, JCA: ¿Me podrías comentar el uso del pretérito perfecto en este post? Creo que es diferente al de la explicación arriba, ¿no?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,




¿Te refieres cuando digo "*he discutido* con mis amigos... "?, bueno, porque es algo que ha sucedido durante un buen lapso de tiempo y aún puede volver a ocurrir.

Si dijera, "alguna vez lo *discutí *con mis amigos" se refereriría a un hecho concreto. Al decir "alguna vez" el "discutí" se refiere sólo a esa vez que sucedió y por lo tanto, cuando sucedió ya finalizó. 

Veo que hay diferencias en la manera de llamarlo. El primero lo aprendí como pretérito o pasado simple y el segundo como pretérito perfecto. Ahora veo que se han dado en llamarlo pretérito perfecto simple y pretérito perfecto compuesto, según wikipedia.

En todo caso, espero que te haya aclarado un poco la diferencia de los dos usos.


----------



## Novata.tw

muchas gracias a todos. Con sus ayudas, ahora ya lo tengo mucho más claro


----------



## wamcon

JCA- #29





> Veo que hay diferencias en la manera de llamarlo. El primero lo aprendí  como pretérito o pasado simple y el segundo como pretérito perfecto.  Ahora veo que se han dado en llamarlo pretérito perfecto simple y  pretérito perfecto compuesto, según wikipedia.


No es de ahora. Yo lo aprendí así de pequeño en los años 80 aunque al simple también se le llamaba *pretérito indefinido*.
Ambos son pretéritos porque hacen referencia al pasado, ambos son perfectos porque hacen referencia a acciones terminadas y la diferencia está en:

Simple por no usar verbos auxiliares, y representa un pasado lejano. Ej: Leí, discutí, canté 
Compuesto por usar el verbo auxiliar haber y representa un pasado próximo. Ej: He leído, he discutido, he cantado 

Pixidio #23 





> Ahora, amén de *esa linda regla*, ¡el pretérito prefecto no se usa nunca!... O sí, para hacerte el español en plan de broma.


Me temo que estás equivocado, en España y por lo que he podido ver en este foro, en México y Colombia también se usa "*esa **linda regla*".

Duvija #23





> En francés, tiene sentido usar el tiempo compuesto porque es más regular  que el 'passé simple' y es posible que el español de España se haya  visto influenciado por el francés (no me griten, pudo, de veras  pudo...)'


Me temo que esa supuesta influencia francesa no explica el mismo uso en Colombia. Sin embargo no me ha quedado claro si en Argentina y Uruguay lo que ocurre es que uno de esos tiempos no se usa, o si su uso es indistinto, es decir que no hay diferenciación y me he puesto a investigar qué diferencia a Argentina y Uruguay del resto y he buscado en la inmigración italiana:
Según wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inmigraci%C3%B3n_italiana_en_Uruguay
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inmigración_italiana_en_Argentina
El 43% de la población en Uruguay y el 52% en Argentina es de origen total o parcialmente de inmigrantes italianos.
En un principio de Piamonte, Liguria y Lombardía todas regiones del norte de Italia, luego ya se unieron del sur.
Según el siguiente enlace:
http://www.aulafacil.com/Italiano/Lecc-26.htm
El pretérito perfecto simple castellano equivale al "passato remoto"  (leí, canté)
El pretérito perfecto compuesto castellano equivale al "passato prossimo" (he leído, he cantado)
Curiosamente con los mismos usos que usamos en castellano, ya sabéis, "*esa linda regla*" que la llamó Pixidio.
Lo curioso es el "passato remoto" se usa más en el sur de Italia (que curiosamente estuvo bajo dominio español durante 2 siglos ) y *el "passato prossimo" se sobreutiliza en el Norte.*

¿Pudiera ser que esa numerosísima inmigración italiana del norte trajese sus dudas del uso de estos tiempos verbales a estos dos países? No lo sé, habría que hacer una investigación más profunda del tema pero parafraseando a Duvija "(no me griten, pudo, de veras  pudo...)"  

Por cierto cuando hablen de ambos tiempos verbales, si no quieren usar pretérito perfecto simple y compuesto, no llamen a un tiempo "pretérito" a secas pues no sé a cual de los dos se refieren pues ambos son pretéritos. Gracias


----------



## Darojas

Wamcon, este es un pequeño comentario en presente a tu disertación sobre el pasado:


> Ambos son pretéritos *porque* hacen referencia al pasado, ambos son perfectos *porque* hacen referencia a acciones terminadas y la diferencia está en: (...)


----------



## MrYeahbut

Por favor, quiero hacer una pregunta, En 'El profesor *lo *dijo tan rapido ......

¿A qué se refiere este 'lo'?


----------



## MrYeahbut

Peterdg, a todos modos, leí la repuesta antes de tú lo habías suprimido.... muchas gracías


----------



## Darojas

MrYeahbut said:


> Por favor, quiero hacer una pregunta, en 'El profesor *lo *dijo tan rápido...'
> 
> ¿A qué se refiere este 'lo'?



A lo que dijo.


----------



## Pixidio

> Ahora, amén de *esa linda regla*, ¡el pretérito prefecto no se usa nunca!... O sí, para hacerte el español en plan de broma.
> 
> 
> Me temo que estás equivocado, en España y por lo que he podido ver en este foro, en México y Colombia también se usa "*esa linda regla".*



Por supuesto, ¡lo mío fue en respuesta a Duvija! (ella es uruguaya y los tiempos perfectos allá suenan tan mal como en Argentina).


----------



## miguel89

No suenan mal...

Otra cosa, ¿en ninguna parte de la Argentina se usan? ¿En el norte, en Misiones, Cuyo?

Por último, quiero agregar que sí se usa -a veces- el pretérito perfecto compuesto en Buenos Aires para referirse a alguna experiencia que se tuvo en algún momento indeterminado:
_Los he visto cantar y no me parecieron nada del otro mundo.
He tenido mascotas pero ahora no podría encargarme de ellas.
Yo he usado el pretérito perfecto compuesto, aunque me cueste definir bien cómo y cuándo._

Y si hablamos de un lenguaje un poco más formal -profesores, lengua escrita- es completamente normal.


----------



## Pixidio

La interminable salva de haberes en todas sus formas de un santiagueño es malsonante, te cansas de sólo escucharlos. Los misioneros se salvan, no abusan tanto del compuesto como para causar tedio pero tampoco hacen caso omiso de su existencia como nosotros. 
Y sí, el uso existe, y no voy a decir que es raro pero en frecuencia de uso comparado con el tiempo simple pierde por goleada!

Además, fue una respuesta a esto:


> Soy totalmente incapaz de darme cuenta, en el momento de hablar, de cuándo se 'puede' usar el perfecto y cuando el pretérito alcanza


  en línea con el tono exagerado de la frase a la cual iba dirigida mi respuesta. 

Pero che, qué gente amante de la literalidad. No creo que ya a esta altura quien pregunto continúe suscripto a este hilo, así que de poco vale que discutamos el uso del tiempo entre nosotros.


----------



## wamcon

Corregidos los porqués Darojas


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Pixidio said:


> El pretérito perfecto simple (¿a eso se refieren con 'pretérito'?) se usa cuando el hecho comentado está sepultado en las arenas del tiempo, pasado, pisado, olvidado... El pret. perfecto compuesto es para cuando el fato en cuestión se relaciona de alguna manera con tu presente. (He nacido tal día y no nací porque se supone que el hecho de nacer influyó en tu estado actual de persona viva con capacidad de hablar, por ejemplo...).
> Ahora, amén de esa linda regla, ¡el pretérito prefecto no se usa nunca!... O sí, para hacerte el español en plan de broma.
> (P/D: todos los romances han hecho alguna elección arbitraria entre estos dos tiempos que existen en todos para los hechos del pasado. Digo elección arbitraria porque no responde a nada. Es fácil ponerse de acuerdo en un país chiquito como Italia sobre cuál usar pero ya cuando intentamos coordinar veintipico de países la cosa cambia, e incluso en Italia hay pequeñas poblaciones que están en contramano de la norma tácita sobre el pasado. Habría que preguntarle a un romano del s.V para qué había dos tiempos para el pasado y cuándo se usaban porque actualmente los límites de sus funciones se han borrado por completo).
> Saludos.



En un país chiquito como Italia (donde pero todavía vive más gente que en un país grande como Argentina) hay un estándar nacional (que pero ha cambiado mucho en los últimos doscientos años a favor del passato prossimo o sea pretérito perfecto compuesto) y fuertes diferencias entre las regiones, más acentuadas en las lenguas locales (sardo, por ejemplo) que en las variantes regionales de la lengua nacional: uso exclusivo de algún tiempo (passato prossimo o passato remoto), uso de ambos con preferencia por algún de los dos. Me comentaron italianos del Sur (sic!) que en italiano no usaban el passato remoto, quizá por hipercorrección, mientras los dialectos (o, más bien, las lenguas) meridionales usan el passato exclusivamente. En Toscana usan sea el passato remoto sea el passato prossimo, en Milán (de dónde, según me parece, viene lo que yo considero un abuso del passato prossimo) y, en general, en el Norte, usar el passato remoto en el habla (en italiano) es algo muy inusitado y en el dialecto milanés no me consta ni que exista aquel tiempo.
Los límites no se han borrado por completo, pero el passato prossimo ha invadido mucho espacio que le competía al passato remoto. Hace un siglo era completamente normal usar el passato remoto con "ieri/ la settimana scorsa/ il mese scorso" y era la única opción. Sin embargo, hoy en la mayoría de las regiones suena raro, e incluso hay mucha gente que usaría el passato prossimo con "l'anno scorso".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

wamcon said:


> Por cierto cuando hablen de ambos tiempos verbales, si no quieren usar pretérito perfecto simple y compuesto, no llamen a un tiempo "pretérito" a secas pues no sé a cual de los dos se refieren pues ambos son pretéritos. Gracias


Se le olvidó que el imperfecto no es simplemente "imperfecto", sino "pretérito imperfecto"... y de pluscuamperfecto y anterior ni hablar.


----------



## JCA-

Pixidio said:


> Por supuesto, ¡lo mío fue en respuesta a Duvija! (ella es uruguaya y los tiempos perfectos allá suenan tan mal como en Argentina).


Me temo que es una tendencia porteña y de las últimas generaciones. Para la muestra mi memoria no tuvo que esfoerzarse mucho: 

"que siempre *ha habido* chorros, Maquiavelos y estafados..." del conocido tango Cambaleche


----------

